# VK - Charon 218 Touch - Drag Black - GAIA - Peerless RDTA & More



## Gizmo (20/9/17)

*







New Arrivals*
Smoant Charon Touch Screen 218
Voopoo Drag Resin Black Edition
Smoant GAIA 200W
SMPO MT POD System 420mAh
SMPO MT Cartridge 4 Pack ( Nicotine Salts )
Wasp Nano RDTA
Freemax Starre Pure Glass
Vaporesso Revenger Gold
Geevape Peerless RDTA

*Restocks:*
i4 Chargers
i2 Chargers
i8 Chargers
iJoy Captain
iJust 0.3Ohm Coils
Geekvape Aegis

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

